# My Halloween 2010



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow digger that looked awesome! Make sure you bring design plans to the next make and take for the guy with the guts falling out. I'm definitely going to request a build for that one. Where was the haunt and did you have a display at your house this year? Very nice job!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Loving that opening picture of your mausoleum, and that witch's shack is just awesome!!! So great to see so many people involved with the haunt. Looks like a great set-up and a great time! Awesome job!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love it!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I should add this was the charity haunt That I was involved with that made a return after a 10 year hiatus Basically 3 separate yard haunts brought together in one place this year. The shack and mausoleum are not mine I set up my grave yard around someone else hearse and the mausoleum was added and of course didnt get any good pictures of the whole grave yard thing.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

That looked like tons of fun! Very nice indeed.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool, wish I was there with you guys for all the fun.


----------

